# Tendinosis



## torender@newmanrh.org (Oct 14, 2015)

Looking for a ICD-10 codes for 
Tendinosis of shoulder and knee

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## graceroni13 (Oct 14, 2015)

M65.81_ Shoulder
M65.86_ Lower leg

i think so?


----------

